# May I speak to ...?



## marinesea

Hi,

How do you say in German "may I speak to ...?" when making a phone call?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Henryk

Hallo marinesea, 

Edit:
"Könnte ich *bitte* mit ... sprechen?"


----------



## Paskovich

Ich weiß ja nicht, wie es bei euch ist Henryk, aber bei uns sagt man immernoch bitte. 

_Könnte ich bitte (mit) <name> sprechen?_


----------



## Henryk

Bei uns sagt man gewöhnlich: "Kann ma Dings rankomm?" 

Ja, das "bitte" hab ich vergessen, sollte man aber auch nicht. Danke für die Korrektur.


----------



## User1001

Warum nicht, "Darf ich bitte mit (Name) sprechen"? Ich glaube, mit Henryks Satz, du kannst etwas tun, aber mit mein du darfst. Ist mein falsch, oder...?


----------



## Henryk

tspier2 said:


> Warum nicht: (kein Komma) "Darf ich bitte mit (Name) sprechen"? Ich glaube, mit Henryks Satz (kein Komma) du kannst du etwas "tun" (sounds somehow strange), aber mit mein du darfst (Don't know what you wanted to say). Ist meins falsch, oder...? (Either "meins ist falsch, oder?" or "Ist meins falsch?")


Hallo und willkommen im Deutschforum, tspier 2. 

*Darf ich bitte (mit) Herrn Müller sprechen?*
Keine Frage, der Satz ist grammatikalisch astrein. Aber stilistisch unpassend. It somehow sounds as though you're begging.


----------



## FloVi

Im Geschäftsbereich kenne ich das nur so:

"(Mein Name), guten Tag. Herrn Müller, bitte."


----------



## User1001

Henryk said:


> Hallo und willkommen im Deutschforum, tspier 2.
> 
> *Darf ich bitte (mit) Herrn Müller sprechen?*
> Keine Frage, der Satz ist grammatikalisch astrein. Aber stilistisch unpassend. It somehow sounds as though you're begging.



Danke Henryk. In Englisch und hier in Amerika, wir sagen es anderswie. Für Beispiel:

Mich: Hallo, darf ich bitte mit Nils sprechen? (Ich kenne kein Nils, aber die Name genau gefällt mir.)
Seine Mutter: Ja, und wer bist du wieder?
Mich: Troy. Vielen dank.
_die_Ende

Und auf Englisch, so ihr könnt mein Deutschfehlern sagen:

Me: Hello, may I please speak to Nils? (I do not know a "Nils", but I just like the name.)
His Mother: Yes, and who is this again?
Me: Troy. Thank you very much.
_the_End

Ich glaube es ist ein Deutschland-Amerika umgangssprachlich Gegensatz/Differenz. (Ich weiss nicht welche Wort ist besser.)


----------



## Henryk

FloVi said:


> Im Geschäftsbereich kenne ich das nur so:
> 
> "(Mein Name), guten Tag. Herrn Müller, bitte."


Das ist aber unfreundlich. Beim Dolmetschen in meiner Ausbildung musste ich immer ganz freundlich "Könnte ich bitte die Frau ... sprechen?" fragen, sonst gab's immer Abzugspunkte.


----------



## Henryk

tspier2 said:


> Danke Henryk. InIm Englischen und hier in Amerika, wir sagensagen wir es anderswie. FürZum Beispiel:
> 
> Mich: Hallo, darf ich bitte mit Nils sprechen? (Ich kenne keinen Nils, aber die der Name genau gefällt mir.)
> Seine Mutter: Ja, und wer bist du schon wieder?
> Mich: Troy. Vielen Dank.
> _diedas_Ende
> 
> Und auf Englisch, so ihr könnt mein Deutschfehlern sagen:
> 
> Me: Hello, may I please speak to Nils? (I do not know a "Nils", but I just like the name.)
> His Mother: Yes, and who is this again?
> Me: Troy. Thank you very much.
> _the_End
> 
> Ich glaube, dass es ist ein Deutschland-Amerika umgangssprachlich Gegensatz/Differenzist. (Ich weiß nicht, welches Wort ist besser ist.) (I don't completely understand the sentence.)
> 
> Did you mean: "Ich glaube, dass es ein Unterschied zwischen Deutschland und Amerika in der Umgangssprache ist"?


----------



## User1001

Jawohl. Entschuldigung für mein Wortstellung. Ich weiß schon es ist schrecklich. Kann ich eine Persönlich Nachricht dir abschicken?


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Das ist aber unfreundlich.



Wieso? Ich habe mich - im Gegensatz zu euch - wenigstens vorgestellt. 

Es ist knapp, aber nicht unfreundlich. Schließlich macht auch der Ton die Musik und wenn man das nicht befehlsmäßig ins Telefon brüllt, kommt es auch nicht unfreundlich rüber.


----------



## Henryk

> Jawohl. Entschuldigung für meine Wortstellung. Ich weiß schon, es ist schrecklich. Kann ich dir eine Persönliche Nachricht dir abschicken?



Wenn du möchtest, darfst du das machen.



FloVi said:


> Wieso? Ich habe mich - im Gegensatz zu euch - wenigstens vorgestellt.
> 
> Es ist knapp, aber nicht unfreundlich. Schließlich macht auch der Ton die Musik und wenn man das nicht befehlsmäßig ins Telefon brüllt, kommt es auch nicht unfreundlich rüber.


In der Welt der wunderbaren Floskeln ist das zumindest wörtlich unfreundlich.


----------



## venenum

FloVi said:


> Wieso? Ich habe mich - im Gegensatz zu euch - wenigstens vorgestellt.


 
Und was denkt ihr über einen Kompromiss?
In Kroatien ist erwünscht, dass man sich sowohl vorstellt, als auch höfflich nach der gesuchten Person fragt, etwa so:
_Guten Tag! Hier (mein Name)/(mein Name) beim Telefon, könnte ich bitte mit (Name) sprechen?_

Könnte das auch in Deutschland gehen, oder würde ich nur sehr blöd aussehen?


----------



## FloVi

venenum said:


> _Guten Tag! Hier ist (mein Name) am Telefon, könnte ich bitte mit Herrn / Frau (Name) sprechen?_
> 
> Könnte das auch in Deutschland gehen, oder würde ich nur sehr blöd aussehen klingen?



Nö, das ginge schon. Allerdings würde ich "am Telefon" weglassen. Wo solltest Du denn auch sonst sein?


----------



## Henryk

FloVi said:


> Nö, das ginge schon. Allerdings würde ich "am Telefon" weglassen. Wo solltest Du denn auch sonst sein?


Schon mal was von Internettelefonie gehört?


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Schon mal was von Internettelefonie gehört?



Skypers Greeting:
"Guten Tag, hier ist Henry am Internet. Könnte ich bitte Herrn FloVi sprechen?"


----------



## Henryk

FloVi said:


> Skypers Greeting:
> "Guten Tag, hier ist Henryk am Internet. Könnte ich bitte Herrn FloVi sprechen?"


Wie, du hast eine Sekretärin zu Hause?


----------



## FloVi

Henryk said:


> Wie, du hast eine Sekretärin zu Hause?



Verstehe, ginge meine Frau oder meine Tochter ans Telefon, hieße es nur "Flovi, zackzack..."


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Hallo und willkommen im Deutschforum, tspier 2.
> 
> *Darf ich bitte (mit) Herrn Müller sprechen?*
> Keine Frage, der Satz ist grammatikalisch astrein. Aber stilistisch unpassend. It somehow sounds as though you're begging.


That surprises me, because it sounds so extreme.

Is the use of "darf" totally weird sounding? I would have guessed it might sound very formal, extremely polite.  

By the way, here "could" would be used as often as "may".

[Calling work]

"Hi, Dan. Can/could I please speak to [name]?"

Gaer


----------



## Henryk

Hi gaer,

"Darf ich bitte ..."

Was diesen Satzanfang angeht, nicht ganz so krass, aber doch ein wenig. Ansonsten nein, "dürfen" ist ansonsten sehr höflich.

Diesen Anfang assoziiere ich direkt mit Kindern, denen das im Kindergarten beigebracht bzw. aufgezwungen) wird. Das klingt, als ob man nach der Erlaubnis zu etwas fragt. "Mami, darf ich bitte spielen gehen?"

Am Telefon klänge es sehr eigenartig. Mal sehen, was die anderen dazu meinen.


----------



## gaer

Henryk said:


> Hi gaer,
> 
> "Darf ich bitte ..."
> 
> Was diesen Satzanfang angeht, nicht ganz so krass, aber doch ein wenig. Ansonsten nein, "dürfen" ist ansonsten sehr höflich.


Levels of politeness are VERY difficult to sum up neatly. In one situation, sounding extremely polite might sound silly, out of place, overly formal, stiff.

In another situation, saying something too informal, too relaxed, to casual might sound equally out of place.

In addition, how we express ourselves is partially determined by our age, our background, the region in which we grew up, and so on. This is why I think that we can generalize a bit, and that's useful, but it is really hard to "make a blanket statement". Here I am talking about English. In German, I always "follow the lead of others", and since I am technically "listening", not speaking or writing, I merely try to observe what different people whom I respect choose. 


> Diesen Anfang assoziiere ich direkt mit Kindern, denen das im Kindergarten beigebracht bzw. aufgezwungen) wird. Das klingt, als ob man nach der Erlaubnis zu etwas fragt. "Mami, darf ich bitte spielen gehen?"


This may be somewhat true in England too. "Mummy, may I please play outside?" But "may" is used quite frequently in BE, I think, by people of all ages..

In the US, I think we tend to use "can" or "could", and strangely that makes our wording much more like what you have suggested than BE usage.

Once again, this is something that makes German so difficult. At times it is so ridiculously close to English, it's very hard to sense when there is a subtle difference in nuance. 

Gaer

Am Telefon klänge es sehr eigenartig. Mal sehen, was die anderen dazu meinen.[/quote]


----------



## FloVi

"Darf ich" ist eine Bitte um Erlaubnis. Am Telefon ist es tatsächlich unüblich, weil ich nicht um Erlaubnis bitte, sondern um die Möglichkeit. "Kann ich bitte..." oder "Ich möchte bitte..." ist sehr viel üblicher.

Das "darf ich" wird tatsächlich nur verwendet, wenn ich etwas machen möchte, dass die einer Zustimmung bedarf:

"Darf ich mich setzen?" (Es sind seine Möbel, es ist ihr Haus, ich bitte um Erlaubnis)
"Darf ich mir etwas zu trinken nehmen?"

Befinden sich beide in einer fremden Umgebung - etwa in einem Zugabteil - ist "dürfen" ebenfalls nicht sehr weit verbreitet, auch wenn es um Zustimmung geht.

"Stört es Sie, wenn ich das Fenster aufmache?"
"Sind Sie (damit) einverstanden, dass..."
"Kann ich ... ?"


----------



## Kajjo

Ich sage als Anrufer meistens:
"Kajjo, Guten Tag! Ich würde gerne mit Herrn Meier sprechen!"

Oder falls es möglich war, die Sekretärin (oder wer auch immer dran ist) zu verstehen:
"Kajjo, Guten Tag, Frau Schulze. Ich würde gerne..."

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

So verhält es sich bei mir:

_Guten Tag, hier ist "Mein Nachname". Könnte ich bitte ... sprechen? _(formell, keine Freunde oder Bekannten)

_Hallo, hier ist "Mein Vorname". Kann ich mal bitte ... sprechen?_
(informell, unter Freunden und Bekannten)

Manchmal wird auch noch ein "mit" nach "bitte" eingebaut. Ist aber irgendwie Gefühlssache.


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:


> So verhält es sich bei mir:
> 
> _Guten Tag, hier ist "Mein Nachname". Könnte ich bitte ... sprechen? _(formell, keine Freunde oder Bekannten)
> 
> _Hallo, hier ist "Mein Vorname". Kann ich mal bitte ... sprechen?_
> (informell, unter Freunden und Bekannten)
> 
> Manchmal wird auch noch ein "mit" nach "bitte" eingebaut. Ist aber irgendwie Gefühlssache.


I use almost the exact same wording:

Informal: Yey [name], this is Gary. Can I speak to [name]?
Formal: This is Gary [plus last name if necessary]. Could I please speak to [name]?

The only big difference I see is that "may" does not really change the meaning in English and may reflect a difference in most common usage between BE and AE. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:


> The only big difference I see is that "may" does not really change the meaning in English and may reflect a difference in most common usage between BE and AE.
> 
> Gaer


 
But it does in German. If you said "Darf ich mit ... sprechen?," it'd sound as if you were really begging and "urging" someone for allowance, which sounds just stilted. 

By the way, you're not able to express something like "mal" in English, which makes our sentence sound friendlier, even though there's no "bitte" in it.


----------

